# Meilleures applications et jeux pour iPad



## NaJuHu (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je vais chercher cet après-midi mon nouvel iPad 
Par contre je suis un peu démunie, il y a tellement d'applications et jeux que je peux installer, je ne sais pas lesquelles choisir J'en ai déjà quelques uns sur mon iPhone.
Quelles sont les meilleures applications et jeux pour iPad ? Je vais bien sûr installer iBook. Je précise que j'ai des enfants entre 10 et 12 ans et qu'ils vont sûrement vouloir en profiter aussi 
Un grand merci d'avance de m'aider


----------



## MacSedik (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour 
Mes meilleurs applications à moi sont : 
AirVideo
GoodReader
Dailymotion
Canabalt
Newsrack
Remote d'Apple
Nota
Pages d'Apple
Ou est Charlie?
CineXplayer
Instapaper
SketchBook
Wired
Wikipanion

Les jeux j'en ai pas beaucoup, je l'utilise pour la fac surtout, j'en ai beaucoup d'autres applications, celles que je viens de présenter sont celles que j'utilise le plus . Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il y a deja un sujet où on répertoriais les meilleures application iPad. 
cordialement !


----------



## NaJuHu (4 Décembre 2010)

Super, merci beaucoup, je vais aller regarder tout ça.
Je suis un peu perdue au milieu des ces centaines d'applications et jeux...


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> B Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il y a deja un sujet où on répertoriais les meilleures application iPad.


exact, il est là http://forums.macg.co/ipad/jeux-et-applications-sur-ipad-322911.html mais il est pas très fourni. Sinon on peut toujours se référer à ce fil là http://forums.macg.co/app-store/vos-applis-preferees-pour-iphone-itouch-non-jailbreakes-226088.html qui liste des applications iPhone, mais beaucoup de jeux sont compatibles iPad et iPhone. (à vérifier tout de même avant achat)


----------

